# Moosegut Hits 500!!



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Congradulations

John


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Congradulations
> 
> John
> [snapback]76125[/snapback]​


X2

Bill. action


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

2500Ram said:


> tdvffjohn said:
> 
> 
> > Â
> ...


X3

Jim


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Congradulations
> 
> John
> [snapback]76125[/snapback]​


Hey, I appreciate my own topic line - but, "she"? Hmmm, maybe I spread too much of that girly-man talk.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

OOPs , fixed


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Oops, fixed....sorry


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

Congrats. Moosegut. I really enjoy reading your posts keep up the good work.

sunny

Dallas


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> tdvffjohn said:
> 
> 
> > Â
> ...


Hey, Moosegut - you don't recognize a compliment when given?









oh yeah - and CONGRATS!!!! I, too, have enjoyed your posts and look forward to MANY more


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Congrads Moosegut!!!!!!!!!

Keep up the good work!!!!!!!!!!!

Gary


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the 1/2 way mark to the 1k club...


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Oops, fixed....sorry
> [snapback]76147[/snapback]​


HEY! I thought you fixed that! I just noticed, it says "He deserves *her* own topic line." That's it! I aint never mentionin no girly-men ever again.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Congrats Moosegut. You're up there on my list of best Outbacker.com posters. Keep it up.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

500 Posts!

I could have sworn it was at least 1,000!









No, but seriously... Congratulations Moose... keep 'em coming!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> [snapback]76341[/snapback]​


Thanks, John. Now our friend can get some sleep at night. Poor guy, he just couldn't sleep .... even with his favorite yellow lambie jamies and fuzzy bunny slippers onto comfort him.

Oops, sorry Moosegut-that was DEFINATELY a girly-man comment, wasn't it?

No offense meant. and....

my name is Doug.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> tdvffjohn said:
> 
> 
> > [snapback]76341[/snapback]​
> ...


----------

